

Ask HN: Whole class 'C' is on a “SpamRats” list – how to solve? - mkempe

This is a Linode server. To quote: &quot;Usually this means the whole range has the same issue of naming conventions or no reverse DNS AND that many IP&#x27;s from this Class C have been used in Spam Attacks, Dictionary attacks or other forms of attacks, as detected by Mail Servers in the Data Collection Grid. You will NOT be able to use the removal form to remove your IP Addresses.&quot;<p>What should I do? the messages ou server sends are very simple, and not rated as spam by Google or SpamAssassin at my other hosting provider, but I suspect many of the messages are being bounced or dropped somewhere, because only about half of our recipients ever respond -- the sample includes personal friends only.
======
chatmasta
Since it's Linode, you can 1) spin a new server and hope for a different
block, or 2) request a new IP. You don't own the IP block so unfortunately you
cannot request removal [0], but Linode should be interested in doing this
themselves. Have you opened a support ticket?

And yeah, to quote other commenters, stop sending your own transactional
email.

[0] [http://www.spamrats.com/removal.php](http://www.spamrats.com/removal.php)

~~~
mkempe
Yes I've opened a ticket. And I'm switching to an external service for the
emails. Thanks.

------
veeti
Amazon SES is dirt cheap. Trying to send mail yourself is a waste of time and
money.

~~~
mkempe
Do I have to do this for both the emails generated by the server and the ones
I send from my personal account?

~~~
veeti
Ah, is this for human mail or programmatic mail? In any case, you can probably
configure your mail server to use SES as a relay instead of sending directly.

